# Pioneer VSX-1022 powers off



## jkabs (Mar 17, 2013)

Recently bought a Pioneer VSX-1022-k and have one question. My remote from AT&T U-verse powers on all devices. Everything powers on properly but as soon as the TV comes on, which takes about 10 seconds, the receiver turns off. If I turn the receiver back on after that, it is fine. HDMI out from STB goes to HDMI STB in on receiver and HDMI out goes to TV in.

I have a 5.1 system but don't have the rear speakers hooked up as I have to re-wire. Just have fronts and subwoofer connected.

I assume it is a setting somewhere, but I can't find it. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

First thing to do is to turn HDMI-CEC off on your devices. Often this will solve your issues with power toggles. 

You can test if this is the problem by unplugging your HDMI cable from the TV and powering everything on. If it doesn't shut down your AVR then that's the most likely problem.


----------



## jkabs (Mar 17, 2013)

About 2 weeks ago, I signed up for a site that called itself something like "the official Pioneer site." I asked this same question and got zero replies.

I posted the question yesterday, got a reply this morning, tried it and it fixed the problem/

I am convinced, this is THE place for help.

Thanks.:clap:


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Glad to see the issue was resolved A+ to Rab-Byte and Welcome to the Shack!!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

jkabs said:


> I am convinced, this is THE place for help.
> 
> Thanks.:clap:


Well, we try. Glad that it worked for you.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Awww.......Shucks.....:blush:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You may want to look into getting a harmony remote. Their easy to program and will operate all you're equipment. You can find the relatively cheap online for refurbished ones or local retailers sometimes have them open box. 

The 650 and up offer custom buttons so you can have stereo/surround buttons programmed.


----------

